# Window stays



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
Help please, why do our windows on our new bessacarr not seem to fix in all settings (3) usually only fully open and then reluctantly?
Are we missing a trick!
TA
Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You may be moving the window too fast, try at a snails pace.works for me.:wink2:


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Move slowly and listen for a very faint click. Then release. Works with reluctant Hymer window catches.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Clever but annoying design, I never get it right every time.


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Mother says RUBBISH, doesn't seem to work, I'll try when she's not looking and let you know!!


----------

